# When choosing where to live? Research Drought Areas...



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Often folks mentioned they are moving, all excited about homesteading in a new area of our Country, little do they expect to be dealing with drought. Here is 2012 to Feb 2013:

http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/research/prelim/drought/pdiimage.html

It would be wise if all consider this as part of your criteria when relocating in different areas of our Country.

I am very grateful to be living in an area not plagued by droughts. No, I am not considering a move anytime soon, never if I have the choice.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Here is the current Predictor:

http://www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov/products/expert_assessment/seasonal_drought.html


----------



## ozarkchaz (Feb 4, 2005)

Great advice Lori, and thanks for the link!


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Although I have no links; you could add 100/500 year flood plains and possibly fault-lines (earthquake) to that drought listing. 
Guess with climate changing you almost have to start with macro weather facts first......


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Micheal said:


> Although I have no links; you could add 100/500 year flood plains and possibly fault-lines (earthquake) to that drought listing.
> Guess with climate changing you almost have to start with macro weather facts first......



In my research I always look for flood plains, never thought to look for drought!


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Don't forget to look for hurricane & tornado areas...

Point in, when you KNOW there will be drought, avoid those areas unless you want to deal with it, same goes for everything that is a definite, like flooding. Earthquakes? Never definite, unless high frequency... Tornadoes, regular yearly intense catastrophic storms, hurricanes, etc... which are all regular events? I'll pass.

When we chose our property, DH was disappointed we didn't have as much acreage that was "flat," but I thought it was great to have areas we could work with. We have almost 5 acres in 2nd growth timber, beautiful trees, and have made $18,000 in selling what needed to be cleared. Since we only have 6.68 acres, still close to 5 acres in forest, kind of cool. We don't have any areas which are very flat, but gently slanting to the E, gently rolling, and mixed topography. When our area was hit with the 100 yr flood, the results were catastrophic. Yet, since water runs downhill, and our topography allows water to drain without collecting in spots? We suffered no damage. The back edge of our property, through our forest, is about twenty feet from a steep ascent to a year around creek.

There is a gal I know of, who has been searching for farm type property here where I live (for an entire year). Her vision includes fields. That is very hard to find here!

We get plenty of rain, would rather have that, than not enough. I have lived in Western WA for 22 years, yet have only been through a few quakes. Nothing significant.

Bottom line, you can't avoid everything. Yet, it would be wise to move to where you can grow your own fruits, veggies, and raise your critters without suffering from drought.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

In some areas you have to watch for poultry houses anywhere there are good stretches of flat land. Much land in the south has been ruined with these. You can see them on satellite photos when you start locating the property.


----------



## Dreamfarm (Dec 10, 2011)

Cyngbaeld said:


> In some areas you have to watch for poultry houses anywhere there are good stretches of flat land. Much land in the south has been ruined with these. You can see them on satellite photos when you start locating the property.


 What is wrong with poultry houses? The smell? or the butterfly effect?


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Dreamfarm said:


> What is wrong with poultry houses? The smell? or the butterfly effect?


I am wondering, too?! On flat land here? FLOODING!!! :bash: All that rain has to go somewhere...


----------



## greenacresusa (Jun 20, 2005)

I grew up helping out at my grandfather's chicken farm and it's most definetly the smell that will get to most people. After while you get used to it (some) but you wouldn't be popular if you plan family gatherings at your place if you're next to a chicken/turkey farm!! LOL!!!!! 

Also if not properly taken care of chicken farms can attrack tons of flies. Most of them are regualated now but it can happen. We had that case about 6 miles from here that was in the newpapers for months until they were fined. 

We plan on having chickens again when we retire but only a dozen or so.


----------



## Celtichorse (Jun 26, 2012)

This is really good stuff.... we've been thinking about moving because of the drought. The constant threat of wild fires (we don't even get a break in winter anymore) and the fact that I'm wondering if a garden is a good idea this year says it all. No, you can't get away from it all, but you can try to manage your risks.....


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Celtichorse said:


> This is really good stuff.... we've been thinking about moving because of the drought. The constant threat of wild fires (we don't even get a break in winter anymore) and the fact that I'm wondering if a garden is a good idea this year says it all. No, you can't get away from it all, but you can try to manage your risks.....


Absolutely, did that when we chose our property! Yes, we get rain here, sometimes a lot of rain, but that should be taken into consideration when choosing a property here. Just because we chose the type of property that allows run-off, no standing water really anywhere, even in heavy torrential rain. So, I feel like we enjoy the benefit without the risk of that, anyway.


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

It is the smell of the chicken houses plus any run off from their lagoons, but particularly the smell.

If you are relocating in a drought prone area it is good to have some bottom land. I've never had to buy hay, even when everyone around was selling off their livestock due to lack of grass and no hay available. Nor did I have to sell off livestock. The downside is that the property gets a couple of feet of water across it for 2-3 hrs, every 5-10 yrs and I have to have the house and storage areas elevated.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

The way I see it, there is a down side to living anywhere, but it is good to evaluate the most critical of criteria. You have met the biggest challenge, by choosing bottom land. We did the same by choosing a property without standing water issues, and zero flooding risk (water flows downhill). 

I was chatting with a good friend, who lives high up on a CO mtn. They are suffering from continued drought and the summer heat has destroyed their gardening attempts. I sent her some of my dehydrated fruit last year and am preserving my extra for her. Moving isn't an option for them. They narrowly missed their property being burned in the terrible fires destroying properties/homes all around them last year. She told me to pass on to others, NOT to move to drought stricken areas, but avoid them at all cost.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

The risk of drought was one of the reasons I opted for south central Ky. We have had some dryer years here in the past 30 something... but never anything really bad. I think 1980 was probably the worst, we only had about 35 inches of rain that year instead of our regular 48. Three years ago we had our "100 year" flood.... and yep, most of our little farm went under water for a few hours. Thanks to proper planning none of the buildings had any issues... they are all on high ground, about ten feet elevation difference from the rest of the farm.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

Cyngbaeld said:


> It is the smell of the chicken houses plus any run off from their lagoons, but particularly the smell.
> 
> If you are relocating in a drought prone area it is good to have some bottom land. I've never had to buy hay, even when everyone around was selling off their livestock due to lack of grass and no hay available. Nor did I have to sell off livestock. The downside is that the property gets a couple of feet of water across it for 2-3 hrs, every 5-10 yrs and I have to have the house and storage areas elevated.


..............Everything stated here about large chicken farms also applies to large pig farms as well ! In fact , large pig farms are capable of much greater pollution of fresh water creeks , lakes , etc. because their 'Pee ponds' are MUCH larger than chicken farms ! One OR both of the Carolina's have laws VERY favorable for large Pig operations especially when shielding them from lawsuits resulting from their pollution from leaks from their lagoons . , fordy


----------



## joebill (Mar 2, 2013)

Certainly not arguing with anything anyone has to say about drought, but it's a bit more complicated than graphs and charts. 

If one is looking to raise row crops for a living, maybe not, but for feeding one's family, thousands of folks west of the Pecos get along fine on 10" of rain per year or less. It's just a different ballgame. Our aquifers are kept healthy by snowfall in the mountains, so large farms and ranches with historical water irrigation rights grow hay, corn, cotton, etc. Those water rights are grandfathered to their current owners, but household wells can irrigate up to 5 acres, which is plenty to feed a family.

We are not "big gardeners", so just the grey water from two rather self indulgent morning showers is enough to keep our "maters and tarters" growing. I have friends who hardly buy any food at all, but grow it themselves with water pumped with a solar setup.

I used to get a stock tank that held about 650,000 gallons filled each monsoon season, but didn't use it for anything, so I pushed out the dam almost all the way down so that the good dirt in the bottom gets soaked with each rain and now it fills up with some great feed each year.

Once again, not arguing with anybody, but this place was real cheap when we bought it 14 years ago, because with the low rainfall in the desert, lots of people thought you couldn't do anything here. Need to check on the aquifer and population and many other factors, not just the rainfall, or you may miss a good deal on a nice place. Calculate the rainfall on your acreage, convert to gallons, look at all the country around you that nobody is using the water for anything...You might get a surprise ...Joe


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

The first time I had a choice I moved for human love, the second time I had a choice I moved for beautiful country. This time I have a choice and I moved to a place where food production was easier. We all have our criteria- it seems to change with seasons of our lives. Just live someplace that makes you happy and you will do well.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

joebill said:


> Certainly not arguing with anything anyone has to say about drought, but it's a bit more complicated than graphs and charts.
> 
> If one is looking to raise row crops for a living, maybe not, but for feeding one's family, thousands of folks west of the Pecos get along fine on 10" of rain per year or less. It's just a different ballgame. Our aquifers are kept healthy by snowfall in the mountains, so large farms and ranches with historical water irrigation rights grow hay, corn, cotton, etc. Those water rights are grandfathered to their current owners, but household wells can irrigate up to 5 acres, which is plenty to feed a family.
> 
> ...


Good post! We felt more comfortable, considering a SHTF scenario to have both, plenty of rainfall, and a very dependable high output well. However, one can find great deals in slightly challenging areas as you said.


----------

